# Need help to cut down an entertainment center



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

The wife ordered a new 55" TV but it wont fit in our entertainment center. I would like to cut down our center so we can use it for the new tv and it will still match our bookshelves. I probably have the tools to do it but lack the ability or confidence. My trim work looks like it was done with a chain saw. Are there any wood workers that would like to try this in the Katy area? I'm willing to pay or supply beverages or whatever. Not really knowing that much about it, I'd say it would not be a very time consuming project, maybe a couple of hours.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

I did what you are contemplating. If you plan it right, and if your unit is similar to.mine, you really don't have many cuts to make. Only two miters the way I did it. I'm in North Houston and would be happy to walk you through it. Do you have a miter saw? Pix below. richg99


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

My unit was, essentially, three separate pieces...all in one piece.
I separated the two sides and used them as is.

I cut the top off of the middle piece; made up a new flat panel top to cover the wider base; made up two fake speakers, and bought a piece of matching mahogany trim to make the "bridge" over the top. 

On my own, I would have made the "bridge" to be the full length of all three units. But, when we went to furniture stores and looked, the "partial" bridge is what we saw, so that is what I made. Most people think it came out well. 

I preferred the back, behind the TV, to be filled in with a piece of panelling, or even a drop-cloth of matching color, but my wife wanted that area to be open. Open it is.

To match the stain, and on the recommendation of the wood place, I took a finished door up to Sherwin Williams and they made up a quart of matching stain that was right-on!

regards, richg99


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Rich, here is a picture of what I have. I want to take the two shelves above the TV area and bring them down to where the TV sits now. The bottom shelf would give me a place to put the DVR and the top shelf would be for the TV. The arch on the top would just go away.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Do you know how the top shelves are affixed to the sides? They might be dowled in.

There might be screws, with hidden plugs on the outside or inside.

They might be dadoed in..you might be able to see that from the rear. What more can you tell me? richg99


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I may be too late to chime in but it looks to me like the easiest fix would be to cut a couple of spacer blocks and insert a new shelf for the tv to sit on. That would raise the tv and hopefully provide room for the DVD.

Paint the new stuff flat black and be done with it.


----------

